# Tracing lottie aka lotto, starlet - 16.3h skewbald mare



## Abbeyandersonflynn (29 March 2016)

Im looking for some information on my horse horse lottie.

Lottie is a 16.3h, 12yr skewbald mare. She has a weatherbys ID passport. Was bred in wales by a place called Horse R Us.

She is now in Scotland. 

I dont know much about her past but she was at a professional showjumping yard when she was 5 and possibly in a riding school call Bracco 

Any info on her would be great!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61431827.77600.100002207472889&type=3&theater


----------

